# tremper bandit leopard gecko



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

just wondering what the gentics are inside a tremper bandit leopard gecko as i have a female. thanks again


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Kris_sayer said:


> just wondering what the gentics are inside a tremper bandit leopard gecko as i have a female. thanks again


I know that albino is recessive


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ged said:


> I know that albino is recessive


I don't think he ment Tremper as in Albino, I think it's Tremper as in came from.

Bandits are a Polygenic trait of Hyper aberrant-(Jungle). 

I beleave the Band trait across the nose came from the leo sub-species Eublepharis m. afghanicus.

pure Eublepharis m. afghanicus.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

so to get the best out of breeding her i need to pair her with a jungle morph? as i have a mack supersnow patternless male that wont be any good for her? thanks for the reply gaz


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

You may well produce some snow bandits the offspring will show varying degrees of the trait I think and they will all be snows het for tremper albino and patternless


----------

